# USB Camera microphone doesn't work

## FizzyWidget

I have a HP dv6920ea laptop with built in HP webcam, which shows as Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera, The camera works using UVC drivers, but the system does not see the microphone, which defaults the purpose of having a webcam.

Has anyone had this issue and managed to sort it, from the googling i have done it seems to be present in all distros, so I'm wondering if its a driver issue, a kernel issue, or some other setting i may have over looked

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dark Foo,

Please show us the output of lsusb.

If your mic is USB then you will need the snd-audio-usb module. Thats in addition to the UVC module for the video part of the webcam.

On my netbook, the built in mic is on the digital interface of the main (only) sound chip and the sound module has to be loaded with module parameters to find it.

----------

## FizzyWidget

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Dark Foo,
> 
> Please show us the output of lsusb.
> 
> If your mic is USB then you will need the snd-audio-usb module. Thats in addition to the UVC module for the video part of the webcam.
> ...

 

Didn't think to look on digital, will give that a try then post back  :Smile: 

edit

snd-audio-usb module module is there

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
```

If i turn digital all the way up all i get is pops when i make a noise, its not clear

Looking under kde sound panel, i dont even see an option for digital there, all i see is HDA Intel (ALC268 analog)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dark Foo,

Ensure your main sound is working then 

```
modprobe snd-usb-audio
```

Look in /dev/snd and see how many ControlX nodes you have, where X will be a digit.

If you only have Control0, then your mic is on your main sound card.  Post your lspci so we can play baout with module parameters for it.

It will need to be a loadable module for this, not built into the kernel.

If you have Control0 and Control1, then your mic is probably a USB sound device.  It will have its own settings in alsamixer.

Look at both 

```
alsamixwer -c 0
```

 and 

```
alsamixer -c 1
```

----------

## FizzyWidget

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Dark Foo,
> 
> Ensure your main sound is working then 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes only ControlC0 is there

```
lspci

0:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

09:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

09:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

09:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

09:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

09:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
```

If i tell it to use hw 0;0 i get sound but there is a lot of hiss and hard to hear, if i use the jacks at the front there is less hiss.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dark Foo,

Make friends with /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio/HD-Audio-Models.txt

Do 

```
modprobe -r snd-hda-intel
```

to remove your sound kernel module, then 

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel model=<choose -from-file>
```

Then test.

Rinse and repeat until you have tried the list or found something that works.

When you find something that works, it can be automated.

----------

## FizzyWidget

Tried all of them, only auto worked, no real difference than how i had it before, if i use usb headset its fine, if i use 3.5mm jacks on the front of the laptop its fine (after messing about with levels for a few hours) When the webcam (internal) microphones do pick up my voice there is a lot of background hiss and my voice sounds low, so i guess i will have to use what i have or get a linux compatibly mic with noise cancellation

----------

